# 1969 GTO Trunk pan info required



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone used a Dynacorn 69 GTO full trunk pan? If yes, how was the fit around the tail light panel, the section where it rises up between the light holes.
I ordered one from Goodmark but they say the fit was poor and would not send it to me, so they sent me one from a 69 Chevelle instead saying that I had to modify it. I never asked for this pan, they just sent it and now they are refusing to let me return it.
Does anyone know of another aftermarket producer of this pan?

This is what I need,
http://www.goodmarkindustries.com/product.cfm?id=4332-725-69S

and this is what they sent me, take notice where the tail light panel welds up.

http://www.goodmarkindustries.com/product.cfm?id=4032-725-69S


----------



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

The pictures don't help as I think the Pontiac A body is picture from the under side and the chevelle from above. The chevelle actually looks close to mine in my 70 lemans minus the jack holder. Try a rough fit. If it doesn't look like a go contact your credit card company and cancel the charge. If you got sent something you didn't order and they won't take it back, you shouldn't have to pay for it.


----------

